# Memphis Am Info



## Troy Williams (Sep 7, 2003)

Derby finished the land series, a Double-Double, at 1:00.

Open was makin' em bleed with a land Quad, 3 retired, ooo flyer. 

Troy


----------



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

kippy and john have their work cut out for them with 
101 dogs


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

did the derby finish?


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Derby results ....

1 Moody Tank
2 Bell Max
3 Paul Sletton
4 Scott Harp
RJ Chris Christopher Diesel 
Jam Chris Christopher Ace

not sure of other jams


----------



## Kirk D (Apr 3, 2005)

1. Ace/Chris Christopher, Jam
6. Mercy/Debbie Darnell, Jam
13. Knuckers/ Trey Lawrence, Jam
20. Phoebe/Scott Dewey, Jam
18. Diesel/Chris Christopher,Reserve Jam


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

good job Debbie Darnell .........


----------



## Bill Billups (Sep 13, 2003)

Any open news?

Bill


----------



## FoggMoore (Oct 28, 2007)

Sixteen dogs back to the fourth series:
2, 6, 7, 11, 31, 38, 47, 58, 59, 70, 71, 72, 76, 77, 88, 97


----------



## flatcreek (Jun 27, 2005)

Looks like Charlie is putting on a clinic.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Go 
Betsy", "Will" and Paul.


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

any info on AM.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations to Becky and Hoss!!!!!!!!!! They got a JAM in what I hear was a very tough Q.

WooHoo Team Hoss!!!!!!!!!

Andy


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Am.

1st Tyra Gwen Jones
2nd Whiskey Timmy Juneau/Mark Sehon handled by Timmy


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats to Becky and Hoss!!!

FOM


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats to Gwen Jones


----------



## Bill Billups (Sep 13, 2003)

Congratulations Gwen!!!

Bill


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Open partial results

1st Joe Harp with Petey
2nd Charlie Moody with Cody ( qualified for Nationals )
3rd Bob Johnson with Weezer
4th Paul Sletton with ?
RJ ?
Jams Charlie Moody with Gemstone's " The Raven"
Charlie Moody with Gemstone's Tyra Banks
Jimmy Darnell with Cain

There were more jams and there is more info but this is all I have right now.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Who has info on the Q? It really looked like a tough set of tests that were challenging. There are a few people who should really be proud tonight.


----------



## FoggMoore (Oct 28, 2007)

Additional Open
4th Scott Dewey with Rocker
RJ Paul Sletten with Betsy
Jams
Gary Goffin with Billie
Lanier Fogg with Dash
Mark Smith with Winston
Paul Sletten with Will
Scott Dewey with Pippa
Mark Smith with Tex


----------



## FoggMoore (Oct 28, 2007)

Additional Am
3rd JImmie Darnell with China
4th Lanier Fogg with Zeus
RJ Tammy Bell with Bella


----------



## FoggMoore (Oct 28, 2007)

Q Results
1st Trey Lawrence with Bridgett
2nd Carter Hughes with Rumor
3rd Joe Harp with Morgan
4th Danny May with Belle
RJ Mark Smith with Bill
Jams
Greg Lister with Tug
Jeremy Cantrell with Guinness
Jason Fleming with Mag
Buzzy Smith with Shelby
Lydia Fekula with Gracie
Becky Mills with Hoss
Scott Dewey with Rumor


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

4th Scott Dewey with Rocker

Yipee!! that's our Guy!! Thanks Scott


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

petey's first in the open should also qualify him for the national.


----------



## jenko157 (Jul 28, 2005)

Congrats to Trey Lawrence on his Qual win with Bridgette. He has done a great job with her. Congrats to Bridgette's owner, Wade Newman. She's a very nice animal.


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Congratulations GWEN and TYRA BANKS!! What a fantastic road to recovery for Tyra!

You go girls!!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

FoggMoore said:


> Q Results
> 1st Trey Lawrence with Bridgett
> 2nd Carter Hughes with Rumor
> 3rd Joe Harp with Morgan
> ...


Dont know who got 4rth but thats a misprint from what i heard....


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Results up on EE
Congrats!!!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

FoggMoore said:


> Lydia Fekula with Gracie
> Becky Mills with Hoss


Congrats to Ms. Becky!  And to Lydia and Ms. Gracie! She sure is a consistent finisher!


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Congrats to Becky and Hoss!! A pompom roll, please.
Suzanne B


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

birdthrower51 said:


> 4th Scott Dewey with Rocker
> 
> Yipee!! that's our Guy!! Thanks Scott


Dave and Glenda

Good run for Scott with your young un

Ted


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Congrats to Butch Statham, Charlie Moody and NATIONAL QUALIFIER FC-BUTCH'S DREAM CODE OF TCR-"Cody" on their Open 2nd. Cody is Butch and Charlie's first FC.

Also congrats to Cody's big brother "TEX" for his JAM.


----------



## FoggMoore (Oct 28, 2007)

Jason E. said:


> Dont know who got 4rth but thats a misprint from what i heard....


Correction - Q 4th Lydia Fekula with Chief


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

I would like to extend my sincere appreciation to Kip Kemp and John Stracka for giving up their weekend to judge a really big trial! Obviously these two guys are my heroes!!!

I would like to thank Joe Harp for handling Worth-It's P T Cruiser "Petey" to an Open WIN and making him a new Field Champion as well as qualifying for the National next month! Way to go Petey & Joe!!!!!

:BIG::BIG:


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats Vicki and FC Petey!!!

Lainee, Flash and 'Buttlet'


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

That's wonderful Vicki! Congrats!

Carrie


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Congrats to all the placemenets this weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

would like to say thanks to everyone in the mempho club for making judging so easy this weekend. esp to tod schaffer. you are a real field general. john i truely believe is an excellent judge and will make an excellent national judge. congrats to everyone that placed esp the winners. super job gwen your dogs look great. 
congrats to petey and joe. super job of dog work and handling.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Vicki Worthington said:


> I would like to thank Joe Harp for handling Worth-It's P T Cruiser "Petey" to an Open WIN and making him a new Field Champion as well as qualifying for the National next month! Way to go Petey & Joe!!!!!
> 
> :BIG::BIG:


 
Congrats Vicki - I know there was dancin' in Homer Glen last night!


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

Actually, we were judging in Tulsa & had just finished up the Derby. Joe finally got me on the phone in the airport in Tulsa to tell me the wonderful news! Wouldn't you know it...I was right in the middle of the security line & didn't think I could give a really big whoop or holler without landing myself in a "secure room" somewhere there!!!!!


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats on the new FC!!!!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Vicki Worthington said:


> I would like to extend my sincere appreciation to Kip Kemp and John Stracka for giving up their weekend to judge a really big trial! Obviously these two guys are my heroes!!!
> 
> I would like to thank Joe Harp for handling Worth-It's P T Cruiser "Petey" to an Open WIN and making him a new Field Champion as well as qualifying for the National next month! Way to go Petey & Joe!!!!!
> 
> :BIG::BIG:


 
Congratulations Vicki


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> Congrats to Ms. Becky!  And to Lydia and Ms. Gracie! She sure is a consistent finisher!



Miss Becky and Hoss were a sight to behold! She did a terrific job and Hoss just marched out and did what he was supposed to do. He is now a major shareholder of Baskin-Robbins Hernando. 

Gracie has really come on, and she's fun to run.... and even more fun, Chief was the mystery dog that placed 4th in the Q! He graciously allowed me to join him at the line...


Congrats to Trey - very nice work, very neat little girl he ran at the Q.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Huge Congratulations Vicki! I guess that means we'll be seeing Petey on the AKC vids next month????? I'm going to put it up on the big screen tv and let Indy watch!


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Congratulations Vicki


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks for your good wishes Jeff,Carol and Dick and those of you who have sent me PMs. It is thrilling!!!!!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Holy Moly!!! Congrats Vicki!! That's awesome! And to you also Gwen!! Kudo's once again to Lydia... 

You gals just rocked this weekend!!

Angie


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations, Vicki!! That is just the best news. FC Petey - sure sounds nice!

Andy


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Congratulations Vicki, Joey and Petey.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Vicki,

I had the opportunity to watch Petey in 3 of the 4 series this weekend. He and Joe made a strong team and did an excellent job. Congrats to a great dog and handler.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

I would like to take a moment to take my hat off for Charlie Moody. He is the hardest working, nicest man in the field trial game. Charlie had a wonderful weekend. He won the Derby for the third week in a row with Frank and Rita Jones dog Tank!! He took Cody to a 2nd in the Open and qualified him for the Nationals. This is Charlie's first National contender since moving to the "Big" dog truck and all of us who know him are as proud as we can be.

He also needs to take a HUGE bow for training Gemstone's Tyra Banks who won the Am. Tyra had missed almost 2 1/2 years of training at a young age and was going to be washed out. He has worked absolute magic with her and we owe him more "thanks" than he will ever know!!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Gwen Jones said:


> I would like to take a moment to take my hat off for Charlie Moody. He is the hardest working, nicest man in the field trial game. Charlie had a wonderful weekend. He won the Derby for the third week in a row with Frank and Rita Jones dog Tank!! He took Cody to a 2nd in the Open and qualified him for the Nationals. This is Charlie's first National contender since moving to the "Big" dog truck and all of us who know him are as proud as we can be.
> 
> He also needs to take a HUGE bow for training Gemstone's Tyra Banks who won the Am. Tyra had missed almost 2 1/2 years of training at a young age and was going to be washed out. He has worked absolute magic with her and we owe him more "thanks" than he will ever know!!


Agree with u 100 percent and congrats again


----------

